
Ask HN: Georgia Tech MOOC MS/CS Experience - lscore720
I&#x27;m curious to know about the quality Georgia Tech&#x27;s online Master&#x27;s program in Computer Science.  Generally speaking, is this degree considered as valuable as the traditional Georgia Tech MS&#x2F;CS.  If not, what would you say are comparable traditional MS&#x2F;CS degrees?<p>Candidates and those hiring with this degree, what has your thoughts?<p>I appreciate it.
======
swuecho
If you do not have a CS degree or do have a job yet. try traditional CS.

If you have a job already, this is a good fit.

more: [https://www.reddit.com/r/OMSCS/](https://www.reddit.com/r/OMSCS/)

